# Mongoose ID and value



## jmw0669 (Jun 3, 2018)

Looking for help with these two Mongoose frame and fork sets.
I was told the white one was a Motomag and the blue one was a Team Mongoose.
Looking for help to confirm that and an approximate value for each.
If anyone can help point me in the right direction or has an opinion I would appreciate it.


----------



## SupergooseScrambler (Jul 30, 2018)

From what I can see, they appear to both be motomags.  Would need to see the serial numbers and inside of the drive side, rear stay to be sure.  If you can add more pics, please do.


----------



## jmw0669 (Jul 30, 2018)

I’ll get more pictures when I get home. Looking to sell them if you are interested let me know. Thank you


----------



## mongeese (Jul 30, 2018)

Simulation theory
String theory


----------



## odds&sods (Jul 31, 2018)

Both of those frames look to be moto mags.
The serial number should tell you what you need to know with the first three digits on an American made Mongoose frame. You will notice that the first three digits are separate from the rest of the number sequence. These are what you need to put a month and year to the frame. It will be two letters followed by a number. for example CJ7. It breaks down like this. ( C ) stands for Chatsworth the factory location. ( J ) designates the month it was made. J is the tenth letter of the alphabet and represents the tenth month of the year so J means October.
( 7 ) designates the last digit of the year it was made. By this example 1977. The rest just tells you where that frame falls in line for the month it was made. Team frames will have the letter T stamped somewhere on the bottom bracket adjacent to the serial number as well as the normal serial number sequence. I hope this helps.


----------

